# cervicofacial flap closure of cheek



## benaxixon (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm not sure how to code these.  Please advise.  Thank you.

Pt had a "excision of 4cm lesion of the left cheek with acervicofacial flap closure of the defect and excision of the left leg 2 cm mass with complex closure of the defect."

pre-op dx: a 4 cm suspicious possible lentigo maligna melanoma of the left  cheek and a 2 cm left leg mass.
post-op dx:  same


----------

